# Wittmund - F-4F Phantom farewell



## Monox (Aug 1, 2013)

Just some pictures of her ....



 

 

 

 

The ancestors .......... and offspring.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2013)

Good stuff. Got to love the 'Bent Winged bird'.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2013)

She will always be a classic.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2013)

Cool shots!


----------



## futuredogfight (Aug 1, 2013)

When the first news of this came around I, died a little inside.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2013)

A plane that will always be in my soul...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2013)

futuredogfight said:


> When the first news of this came around I, died a little inside.


----------



## futuredogfight (Aug 9, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


>



Don't Laugh at it . It was the best, and always will have a place in my heart .


----------

